# Collapsing space before content?



## OnePostWonder (May 18, 2013)

The only immediate example I could pull is over at Slickdeals:

Slickdeals

When you start to shrink the browser window, the margins (space) collapse before the content does.  Once the window reaches the content, then the content begins to collapse.  Is there any way to do this without media queries?


----------



## Bo$$ (May 18, 2013)

oh i see what you mean, I think it has to do with the padding size


----------



## OnePostWonder (May 21, 2013)

So if this were padding, it would be padding at the level of the <html> element, wouldn't it?  I've toyed with a couple of things as far as the <html> element is concerned, but I'll have to go back and toy some more I suppose.


----------



## OnePostWonder (May 26, 2013)

Fiddling with the html element didn't do anything.

I'm using these pages for reference since they're related:

CSS Tricks - Media Queries and Using Available Space

CSS Tricks - The Perfect Fluid Width Layout

As stated, I'd like to know if there exists a way to do this without media queries (and scripts).  Since the content recognizes when the browser window is shrinking with just HTML/CSS, it seems to me it should be possible to have the content not shrink until the browser window comes "in contact" with it.


----------

